# Silver Batfish/Diamondfish/Butter Bream - What to do?



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

mate I caught a estuary cod the other day an he was throwin lil butter bream (angel fish I call them ) they are a pig tho so who knows


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Eat them


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

cook em whole
15cm is plenty big enough

Lots of places elsewhere in the world and with other species that don't get that big

butter bream are sweet


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

What about using jigs instead of bait?


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Ok firstly time of day can be important I've found when the batfish are thick the yakkas only come up and feed about the first half hour of the day to early batfish to late batfish secondly bait jigs unbaited are key dont buy the fancy ones they are shite get the cheap ones from big w and thirdly burley the key to catching yakkas and slimeys is get them aggressively feeding the best burley is fine minced pilchard and pollard mixed with sea water about 1/4 pilchard to 3/4 pollard and enough water to make it like soggy weetbix alternately I use 2-3tablespoons of tuna oil instead of pilchard it's much easier burley up about ten mins or so fine sprays in a arc in front of you don't use heaps then when your half way through your burley start tossing your jig on where your burley goes guarentee you will clean up good luck. Hope that helps


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Oh and tbh I found it easier finding bait land based then from a yak so far but I've only had the yak a short while so fingers crossed that will improve


----------

